# Standard size bars



## Incrtalent

Here's a new one.  My dad was complaining about the fact that my bars are flat on the back and suggested that I go to 3-D mold, (so the back and front of the soaps would match).  He suggested a custom mold, (and I like the idea), but what is considered a standard size for a full-sized bar?  I can't seem to get the info off the net.  

Anybody?


----------



## Tabitha

I consider 4oz to be full size. No sure why, it just seems the majority of bars are 4oz. If they are 5 or 6 they tend to be liste as jumbo or extra large. if they are 2-3 they tend to be listed as personal or guest sized.


----------



## moca

My bars are around 4 ounces too.  I do make my salt bars a little larger.


----------



## Incrtalent

How about the dimensions?


----------



## soapbuddy

Are you talking about something like this?







Irena


----------



## pepperi27

my standard size bars are also 4oz unless the batch was small then its 3oz


----------



## Incrtalent

Yes, I am.  What are the dimensions?  Is it typically 4" x 3" x 1" deep, or something different?

I know it sounds like a dumb questions, so I'll just state that right up front.  For some reason, though, my dad thought my bars were not the correct size.  I'm using standard 4 oz rectangle molds at present.


----------



## soapbuddy

My small rectangular bars are 3 x 2 x 1

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man

All my bars, and all bars made in a TOG Mold are 3-3/8" long, 2-3/8" tall, by 1" thick.  

My bars, after a good 5 to 7 week cure, weigh in at 4.2 to 4.5 ounces.

Like this:





Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha

Soap comes in all shapes and sizes just like people. Some like em short & fat, some like em long & thin and everything in between.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Soap comes in all shapes and sizes just like people. Some like em short & fat, some like em long & thin and everything in between.



LOL Tab, I'm like a bar that is Tall & Fat! LOL  Good explanation though.  Whatever the size is dependant on the purpose and the individual likes and dislikes of the end user.  I personally, I like a thick, fat bar.  I like mine 3-1/2" long, by at least 1.1/4" deep, by 2-1/2" tall.  That puppy weighs about 6 ounces, too much to sell because of competition dictating the average pricing and size of bar at 4 ounces.  I like my soaps like me; thick around the middle, tall in stature, and as long as I can get it!   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27

LMAO PAUL YOU ARE TOO FUNNY!! 
Kat


----------



## Guest

Umm mine about 1" thick. I like mine the basic size, not very tall(long) ya know.. 

I guess like me.. LOL IM SHORT! 5'2!

Paul you are silly.. LMAO


----------

